# Unable to bear weight



## Kimberley (Jul 26, 2010)

We performed 73592 on a 10 month old....dx, unable to bear weight.  Scan was normal.  

What would be the most apprproptiate dx


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2010)

code from the symptoms or you can use a code from V71.x (first-listed only) if the documentation supports.


----------

